# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Oregon Coast Aquarium trip



## Fyre (Nov 27, 2003)

Pictures from our December trip to the Oregon Coast Aquarium. It was spectacular! I just wish I had brought my tripod... oh well, enough pics turned out without it. Take a look!

Just use the menu at the left to choose Oregon Coast Aquarium trip







http://www.gerradroberts.com/bgp/index.php


----------



## Fyre (Nov 27, 2003)

Pictures from our December trip to the Oregon Coast Aquarium. It was spectacular! I just wish I had brought my tripod... oh well, enough pics turned out without it. Take a look!

Just use the menu at the left to choose Oregon Coast Aquarium trip







http://www.gerradroberts.com/bgp/index.php


----------



## Dapple (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice pics! Amazing how well their seahorse prgram is doing isn't it?


----------

